

Does your Representative oppose Job Creation & Support a Warrantless Gag Order? - mmaunder
http://markmaunder.com/2011/11/15/sopa-hr-3261/

======
sixtofour
There's a link to EFF's "contact your rep" page relating to this bill, where
you can send a message to your rep.

I sent that message.

You should too.

